

Ask YC: incorporation or LLC for new startup? - ideas101

Just wondering what is advisable for new startup, Inc or LLC, and why? if its Inc then where (nevada, NY?) and why?
======
jsjenkins168
Do an S Corp. If you take investment money or get acquired, you can easily
convert to C Corp. C corp is required when you receive investments, among
other things. LLC will be much more difficult to convert to C Corp.

Incorporate in Deleware (that is standard practice for tech startups btw).

~~~
matthewer
We went with an S-corp and I recommend that as well. We had an attorney work
with us. While it was expensive, in the end it was worth it. Good contracts do
nothing but protect you and make sure you have an investable company. I think
it is worth the expense.

~~~
ideas101
do u mind sharing the name of the attorney - thanks

